# Best casting conventional reel for 100lb test braid



## richardkania

<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-outline-level: 3" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-GB; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold" lang=EN-GB><SPAN style="COLOR: windowtext; TEXT-DECORATION: none; text-underline: none">Best casting conventional reel for 100lb test braid<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-GB" lang=EN-GB>I am asking this question because I am trying to switch from a spinning reel to conventional reel to get better control of larger fish from shore. This is my application, I?m looking for a conventional bait casting reel for 100lb test braided line for a 12ft surf rod. I know this is a heavy application, but I have run into some big sharks from shore and my 450yd of 50lb Spectra braid on a Penn 950ss wasn?t even close to holding them.
I am looking for a reel that will hold 500yds of 100lb test braid, but more importantly, the reel has to be good for casting distance with a sufficient amount weight. I will look at anyone?s recommendations that are tried, true and valid. This is important to me, from a dedicated fisherman.


----------



## Nat-Light

Who makes a 12' surf rod rated for 100lb line?


----------



## Tuna Man

> *Nat-Light (7/9/2009)*Who makes a 12' surf rod rated for 100lb line?


You can get one rated for 80# but 100#? :banghead:banghead


----------



## Jhoe

I suggest getting a shorter, more stable rod. i can't imagine a 100 pound draw on a 12 foot rod. that would beat me to death.


----------



## saltfisher1

> *Jhoe (7/9/2009)*I suggest getting a shorter, more stable rod. i can't imagine a 100 pound draw on a 12 foot rod. that would beat me to death.


If the line ever broke with that much pull going on it would crack your skull.


----------



## Splittine

Igot apower pole and a boat winch, Ill sell you the combo for $125.

:letsdrink


----------



## lobsterman

Penn Torque 300.


----------



## fisheye48

you could always downgrade on line strength and get more capasity


----------



## Sharker

My shark casting combo is a Diawa Sealine-X 50SHA paired with a 12' ocean master. 300yrds of 50lb PP then 300 yrds of 30lb suffix and 30 feet of 80 for a shock leader. I can cast 4oz spider and half a ladyfish close to 100yrds. I've taken fat Sandbar's to 7'8" and a nurse at 9' without ever getting down to the braid. I have compete confidence it will handle larger sharks and smokes the normal 5' to 7' bulls and blacktips. I've had the combo 4 years now and with very little maintanence still works just as good as the day I got it. I have a 30 and 20 also, I LOVE the reels, oversize drag, super smooth long casts with a high gear ratio. Its a $250 combo I'm sure you will be pleased with. 

If that's not heavy enough for you look into some senators on shorter rods and deploying with a kayak, unless you have super human thumb strength you just won't get any distance.


----------



## saltfisher1

How would a Fin Nor ofs95 on a 8 ft Crowder 20-50 spin troll match up?


----------



## Emerald Ghost

Splittine Igot apower pole and a boat winch, Ill sell you the combo for $125.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sold !!,.....when can I pick themup Chase?

By the way, do you have a blob left ? I will be up there Labor Day week.

Emerald Ghost / (formerly Patman)


----------



## tljbabc

get a 300 van staal u can get 600 yds of 100lb power pro on it


----------



## saltfisher1

> *tljbabc (7/10/2009)*get a 300 van staal u can get 600 yds of 100lb power pro on it


The van staalonly hold 675 yards of 50 on braid....But the fin nor ofs 95 will hold 600 yards of 100 test braid.


----------



## northpaw

I'll second the Diawa Saeline 50. You'll be hard pressed to find better castability and drag for the price. I've been at shark camps with some guys that held distance casting records. That is one of the first reels they would mention when this question was asked of them. If you want a similar reel with a bit more guts, the Diawa Saltist is a full metal jacket version with many similar innards for a bit less flex and the possibility of heavier sustained drag pressures if you choose to trick out your washers. I'd urge you to consider the PP/mono setup mentioned earlier. Sandbars can really do a quick number on that braid. And the leverage you give the fish with that 12' rod all but negates the need for 100# line. If you want to have fun, tie off to a scale with a buddy watching it and back off 50' or so and then lean back into that 12' pole with all you've got like you're fighting a fish. You'd be amazed at how little poundage you'll pull.


----------



## ElJay

I will also recomend a Daiwa SL50 (or SMF250 if you can find one).Buy the smooth drag or carbontex drag washers and you have a seriously good casting reel with good drag. They have tough frames and can take punishment.

As to the 12 ft rod, well it will work if you use the right technique. Learn how to slide a bait down and you can get many more yards to your cast. Just throw out the weight then slide the bait down, i got some sliders from hawaii and they work great.(http://www.tokunagastore.com/Menu/UluaFishingGear.htm)If you topshot your braid with a very stretchy mono and when you hook your shark point the rod right at it, you get rid ofthe negatives of a long rod. The leverage only works against you if it forms a triangle with you, the tip and the fish.You are fighting on the stretch of the mono and the power of the drag of your reel. Never try this with just braid, you will lose. But Flat lining as we called it is how we could get out to the bronze whalers, great whites(when they were still legal), Zambezis(bull?), skates etcetc that we used to catch with 14ft poles. The comments above about a warn winch was exactly right, with a long rod the only way to get your shark in is to flat line it, turning your reel and line into a winch.


----------



## jedisme

I've been hearing great things about the Diawa Sealine-X 50SHA might have to get one :grouphug


----------



## John B.

newell.


----------



## REEL STAMAS

Maybe a Trinidad TN 40 or 50 ??? I've got a Penn Torque 300 & agree that should do the trick. Great castability...


----------

